# Jus Asking!!



## OffTheRocker (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, 
I was wonderin if i had a so called BYB and did DNA on them would it breakdown his/her heritage,bloodline and what have u. ty for any feedback


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OffTheRocker said:


> Hello,
> I was wonderin if i had a so called BYB and did DNA on them would it breakdown his/her heritage,bloodline and what have u. ty for any feedback


 No it wouldn't

DNA-P shows who the parents were and only if the parents are also DNA-P with the registry

The breed ID testing doesn't appear to be accurate from the accounts I've heard and also doesn't test for APBT and even if it did the Bloodlines wouldn't be established by doing it.

Hope that helps answer the question.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

in other words its paternity testing, not breed/bloodline geneology from blood dna?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

intensive said:


> in other words its paternity testing, not breed/bloodline geneology from blood dna?


 Yes... at least at this point and time.


----------

